# Tefen Nozzles



## alec1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Just found an easy source for the Tefen nozzles we often use. Found them in a place I never thought to look before, on ebay. Do a seller search for a seller named jillian and she has multiple products that are great to build our own systems for our frogs and they are priced fairly and great delivery time. Bought her out of the red anti drips yesterday but she has another shipment coming in in a couple of weeks she said..So if you need new nozzle heads, tees or anything else she is a good contact.


----------

